# which debit cards not accepted in spain/france



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
just been reading on a previous post that certain debit cards are not accepted, mainly want to use for fuel and supermarkets, what do you do check first to see if it will be accepted, does anyone know which cards they are. we have credit cards but dont want to use them.

tomnjune


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi tomnjune
I usually check the logo's displayed to see if mine is amongst them?
Never had a problem with the nationwide flex card in either country.
Hope this helps  
regards C


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

I used the Nationwide flexaccount debit card to buy stuff and to take money out of the ATM (at better exchange rates too)
Happy wheels MGB


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

All major cards are accepted everywhere here in Spain. just present it with your driver photo Id card , put your passporte away in a safe place, you will not always be asked for your pin numero though.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Northern Spain at least seems to be way behind with chip and pin. Even Carrefour had me presenting my passport and signing like in the old days, though they don't seem to bother looking at the signature. Never been refused with Nationwide debit or credit cards, just had to have photo ID.


----------

